# How to clean and disinfect moss for terrarium use?



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi I am planning to use some local grown moss from a nursey but the problem is these moss i wanted to use, had naturally grown under pots of plants and which they use fertiliser or insecticide on the plants above the moss. It's there any chance I can clean off the fertiliser and insecticide before I put them into my terrariums for my frogs?


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Can I use 10% bleach solution to soak it and how long would be enough as I read up too long it will kill the plants.


----------

